# Test Drive - New Zzeta Tuning 6500 cage



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have spent some time this week casting the Zzeta tuning 6500. I really like the way this cage feels in my hands and the performance is top notch. It sits low and has a very, nice comfortable feel and gives an great grip to those of us with small hands. 

Great work guys, I think i have a new favorite 150 reel...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgyztl-wsdQ 

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*zeta*

been messin with the new 6500 zeta a lil bit myself .........u can use the abu mag elite control with these cages but!!! u will need to modify the mag holder to do so ...havent had a chance to sling it yet .........but will do a follow up as soon as i do


----------

